# What do the buttons on the rear view do?



## andrew321 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, I just bought a 1998 pathfinder chilkoot a few months ago. The rear view mirror has two lights on it and two buttons that have no apparent function. There is also a wire coming out from it that i assume has to do with the buttons. My brother's 1998 pathfinder SE has a mirror nothing like this, it's just a stick glued to the windsheild. What are these buttons functions and how can I make them work? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A picture might help. It's obviously an accessory add-on mirror. Nissan accessory mirrors were installed at the dealership and some at the ports of entry. I know Nissan offered mirrors with a compass and those with a compass and ambient temperature features. two wires would suggest just a compass to me. Compass mirrors would have a small window indicating letters of the direction (ie "NW," "SE," etc.). One button would be used to set the "zone." A card would come with the mirror with a map showing the zones. One would figure out which zone he lived in, set the zone on the mirror and drive in a circle until the compass was oriented. I believe the other buttom was to shut the compass off and on. This is assuming you have a genuine Nissan mirror and not an aftermarket add-on.


----------



## ltsnotme (Nov 20, 2010)

could also be a garage door opener.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe smj is correct. It sounds like an aftermarket mirror with a compass and maybe autodimming. You have to connect the wires to switched power. The button on the right is to set the zone and the one on the left is to calibrate it or could be a garage door opener like "itsnotme" suggested.


----------

